# Maidenhead Aquatics - Fareham



## Lisa_Perry75 (31 Jan 2008)

So went for a trip today to the new MA, which was the first problem... Trying to find it! It is not listed on MA website, google couldn't find it. Luckily I found the address  on the back of my pfk...
Well the 3 meter display tank has definately matured somewhat! The swords are Huuuuuuuuge and even sent out a flower shoot thing above water level. The stocking is tons of SAEs, and dwarf chain loaches for snails. There was one fish I saw which is spripey, I think amano has them n his tanks... I did ask what thy were but I can't remember what the bloke said.
The guys that work there were really helpful.

The plants were pearling loads, it was amzing like a glass of coke but did have a bit of an algae issue, a bit of filamentous on some moss and a bit of perhaps staghorn on the carpety plant (maybe glosso or the submerged version of the 4 leafed clover plant).

Guess what else the tank had???

Go on........

600 Cardinal tetras!!!

I wanted to kinda run at the tank to make them shoal, but uh, probably would've got kicked out! They did shoal in sections though...

Mmmm, there was also a wall section of planted stuff, including the HO T5 range from fluval. Tropica substrate and fertiliser, JBL range, florabase, sera stuff... Reflectors, bulbs... They had cherry shrimp Â£1.50!!! Tiger shrimp, red nosed shrimp, yamatoa shrimp, freshwater shrimp, SAEs, flying foxes, forktail rainbows (YES!!!), dwarf cories, sterbai cories, discus, angels, the stripy fish mentioned, assorted rainbows, platies, guppies, etc etc etc.

Well worth a visit if anyone is near!


----------



## George Farmer (31 Jan 2008)

Sounds good.  Only 600?  I was told a 1000...

What did you make of the aquascape?

Do you think it's worth a follow up visit yet for PFK?

Any photos?


----------



## Lisa_Perry75 (31 Jan 2008)

Yeah the guy made me guess, and I was like uuuuuum... You said 1000 in PFK, the guy looked a bit deflated and said 600. It looks a bit full as it is if you ask me.

I'm afraid I don't have any pictures. There was a few bunches of stem plants right to the top. Uuuum, as far as an aquascape I'd say it needs a bit more work... The carpet plants haven't carpeted fully. Some areas look good, but some look not ready. Coupled with the algae issues I would give them a kick up the bum, tell them your coming then put it off for a week or two lol. Maybe I have high standards from looking at your tanks, but I think it needs just a bit more work.

Theres one tiger lotus plant that is really small and compact, which looks awesome! Really bright red colours...


On the fish side, I must say all of their tanks were spotless! Which is lovely to see. Plus they are properly quaratining fish for about 5 days before sale... Breath of fresh air!


----------



## George Farmer (1 Feb 2008)

Lisa - what where their potted plants like?  Still all Tropica?


----------



## Lisa_Perry75 (1 Feb 2008)

One tank of tropica, one tank of that cheaper brand. Not sure the name, but of that range they had one tiger lotus which the guy tried to sell to me but it was at deaths door...
The tropica plants looked really healthy though, loving the new display method. If you spend Â£25 on tropica plants you get the catalogue free... I just paid the Â£2 lol.


----------



## nilo (7 Feb 2008)

I also paid a visit today to Maidenhaed aquatics in st Albans, it says on their website that it is their "flagship store" and i was very impressed with the dry goods and fish but a bit dissapointed in their plant selection, the plant tanks were a bit grubby too.

I was after some shrimp and its interesting that you say they had lots of varieties as st albans just had plain amano.

Saying that I got 2 BEAUTIFULL boesmani rainbows and the store is well worth a visit.


----------



## nilo (7 Feb 2008)

I also paid a visit today to Maidenhaed aquatics in st Albans, it says on their website that it is their "flagship store" and i was very impressed with the dry goods and fish but a bit dissapointed in their plant selection, the plant tanks were a bit grubby too.

I was after some shrimp and its interesting that you say they had lots of varieties as st albans just had plain amano.

Saying that I got 2 BEAUTIFULL boesmani rainbows and the store is well worth a visit.


----------



## SeanMD1 (30 Dec 2012)

I'm a big fan of the 3m long tank at Maidenhead Aquatics in Titchfield. You can see some photos at Maidenhead Aquatics Titchfield - Google+


----------



## RossMartin (2 Jan 2013)

nilo said:


> I also paid a visit today to Maidenhaed aquatics in st Albans, it says on their website that it is their "flagship store" and i was very impressed with the dry goods and fish but a bit dissapointed in their plant selection, the plant tanks were a bit grubby too.
> 
> I was after some shrimp and its interesting that you say they had lots of varieties as st albans just had plain amano.
> 
> Saying that I got 2 BEAUTIFULL boesmani rainbows and the store is well worth a visit.


 
Hi Nilo,

Did you look in the shrimp room at the back of the St Albans store by the toilets? I only ask, as i want some shrimps and when i went in there a few months ago they had tanks full of different types of shrimps.

Thanks

Ross


----------

